# Participation (PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING)



## shellygrrl (Oct 27, 2016)

We like that you're posting your tutorials here -- written or video. Really, we do! But there are a bunch of you who post _only_ in this section. Please make an effort to engage with the rest of the Specktra community on the rest of the forums. *(Please remember you may not post your own video tutorials outside this section.)*

Also: if you post videos, please remember to post them in the Video Tutorials section. Thank you!

*Update (January 16, 2018): As of now, all posts in this section are moderated. If you do not follow the guidelines as noted above, your post will be deleted. If you skirt these rules and post your tutorials outside this section, your post will be removed.*


----------

